# Looking for a Pack Goat Judge



## MorganC (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello everyone!
I am a 4-H leader in Idaho and I lead a bunch of pack goat kids. I am currently looking for an experienced pack goat person in Washington, Idaho, or Oregon, to come and judge a bunch of pack goat kids at our local fair. Does anyone know of someone who could do the job?:thinking:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

You might want to post this in the Pack Goat area of the forum....


----------

